# Staining birch plywood



## daviddoria (Dec 18, 2007)

Is there any hope at using something like this:
http://www.homedepot.com/Paint-Inte...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
to stain birch plywood? I am going for a very low cost option that I can get locally (i.e. I don't want to order dye).

Any thoughts?

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## Wood4Fun (Aug 29, 2008)

you probably would want to use the sealer first, and let it dry a full 24 hours before doing the stain (the label will tell you an hour or so.... they lie). I think Minwax calls their sealer "wood conditioner"??


----------



## hfactor (Dec 21, 2010)

*status*

How did it come out?
Did you apply a shellac / conditioner / sealer first and then sand and stain?


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

i prefure a gel stain. better control of color, and all that sealing stuff is not needed. just condition first with ms.
if you seal the wood, that stain wont work. it is a penitrating stain and relies on soaking into the wood. if you use it on sealed wood it will not dry properly and cause problems with the top coat.


----------



## daviddoria (Dec 18, 2007)

Here is the result:
http://picasaweb.google.com/daviddoria/CoffeeTable#5440777870103615730

I did NOT use a conditioner, just sanded and then stained. Thanks for the input!

David


----------

